# Drill bit organizer



## Batmanacw (Apr 15, 2022)

Anyone have personal experience with these drill bit organizers?

I'm a hobby shop guy and this organizer is much less expensive than the Hout set. I really don't like not having my drill bits sorted for inventory purposes. This would empty out a bin and a few folding drill bit holders.




			https://www.amazon.com/dp/B0997T7QS1/ref=cm_sw_r_apan_i_BCCP6KP45EGQ2D1FZVCT


----------



## benmychree (Apr 15, 2022)

Comes up that the site cannot be reached due to a spelling error.


----------



## mmcmdl (Apr 15, 2022)

I have the bottom drawer set for fractionals . It's going to the auctioneer next week unless someone needs it for $30 . I don't .


----------



## cross thread (Apr 15, 2022)

That is a very nice cabinet . The purpose of that box is so you can have  many drill bits in one compartment , that way multiple employees can get the same  drill  . IMO not something a hobby machinist would need . On the other hand it is very cool .
Mark .


----------



## benmychree (Apr 15, 2022)

I looked at the link again and it worked; I have the same thing by Hout, and from what I see, the one presented, is possibly better than Hout, especially the ball bearing drawer slides.


----------



## MrWhoopee (Apr 15, 2022)

Looks like someone finally copied the Huot models. They were absolutely necessary when I had employees, would be nice if you have the $ and space. Outside of the indexes, my duplicates are simply sorted into three trays for fractional, number and letter.


----------



## Firebrick43 (Apr 15, 2022)

benmychree said:


> I looked at the link again and it worked; I have the same thing by Hout, and from what I see, the one presented, is possibly better than Hout, especially the ball bearing drawer slides.


Plain slides last forever compared to the cheap Chinese ball bearing slides.  And I have yet to see anything drill index related match the quality of Hout.  At work they tried several cheap indexes and people were so ****** with the quality of them that they finally broke down and bought the houts they should have in the first place.


----------



## Brento (Apr 15, 2022)

mmcmdl said:


> I have the bottom drawer set for fractionals . It's going to the auctioneer next week unless someone needs it for $30 . I don't .


Id take it for 30!  Lmao. Id really like to get a tap style


----------



## Mitch Alsup (Apr 15, 2022)

If it only came filled up with drill bits...................


----------



## Batmanacw (Apr 15, 2022)

cross thread said:


> That is a very nice cabinet . The purpose of that box is so you can have  many drill bits in one compartment , that way multiple employees can get the same  drill  . IMO not something a hobby machinist would need . On the other hand it is very cool .
> Mark .


I've got multiples of dozens of bits. If I toast one I can instantly see if I have another and put it on my buy list if necessary. 

I've lived too long without it.


----------



## Batmanacw (Apr 15, 2022)

MrWhoopee said:


> Looks like someone finally copied the Huot models. They were absolutely necessary when I had employees, would be nice if you have the $ and space. Outside of the indexes, my duplicates are simply sorted into three trays for fractional, number and letter.



My multiples are too. I've ordered drills I've already had before. It's frustrating wasting time to try and find a spare when they can all be in one place.


----------



## Batmanacw (Apr 15, 2022)

Firebrick43 said:


> Plain slides last forever compared to the cheap Chinese ball bearing slides.  And I have yet to see anything drill index related match the quality of Hout.  At work they tried several cheap indexes and people were so ****** with the quality of them that they finally broke down and bought the houts they should have in the first place.


Any experience with Vevor organizers?


----------



## Boswell (Apr 15, 2022)

I also have the Huot versions and while I am a single person hobby shop, I like being able to store multiple quantity of each bit (well many sizes) This way I don't have to store extra's in some other place. I see that these Vevor are lower price than the Huot but I do not have any direct experience with the Vevor brand.


----------



## Firebrick43 (Apr 15, 2022)

Batmanacw said:


> Any experience with Vevor organizers?


Maybe, maybe not?.  Velvor is not a manufacture per sey.  They are a retailer/rebrander of chinese goods.  Caveat emptor.  I have not personally seen any current index (except hout) that is worth a damn imho.


----------



## mmcmdl (Apr 15, 2022)

Mine is a Norseman . Reason it isn't good for me , it only holds 100 lbs or so . My drill bits won't fit in a 60" Vidmar so I find this rather useless . Brent , if you need this PM me , it may be $10 to ship or I'll run it up or meet you at a show somewhere . Or if anyone else , same deal . The auctioneer is coming next week , so it'll be leaving either way .


----------



## Brento (Apr 15, 2022)

I will take it Dave. Which ever is easier for you. You just let me know. I do still need a rotary table if you ever get the chance to visit your buddy.


----------



## mmcmdl (Apr 15, 2022)

Norseman fractional .


----------



## mmcmdl (Apr 15, 2022)

Let me know about the rotary table . Size and horizontal , or both vertical and horizontal .


----------



## Firstram (Apr 15, 2022)

I picked that set up the end of February, they are great for the money. The fractional for drill bits and the other two I'll use for end mills and taps and dies.


----------



## Brento (Apr 15, 2022)

Ill message you a size in a little bit! Like i said with the drill cabinet. We can do shipping or wait. Which ever you wanna do.


----------



## Batmanacw (Apr 17, 2022)

I whimped out and just bought the Huot fractional organizer on Ebay for $80 with tax. 

I have plenty of number drills but not a ton. I only have a few spare letter drills. They can float in a bin for now. Maybe I'll buy the numbers organizer later. 

I have stands for fractional, letter, and numbers on my shelf for instant access without needing to flip through a drill index. 




The organizer is just for duplicates and inventory purposes.


----------



## Flyinfool (Apr 17, 2022)

As for the Vevor that you are looking at, You are a hobbyist You will not be going into it 20+ times every day. What would wear out in 6 months in a working shop will likely last a hobbyist the rest of their life.

I am just a hobbyist, I have the Huot that does Fractional, letter and number plus has a big bottom drawer for oddball bits or those bigger than 1/2. Most of the compartments are well populated with spares. I have one of the 115 piece organizers at each end of the shop and as I kill a bit I keep the 2 organizers full. I just am not good enough to sharpen bits much under 1/4". 

I got this cabinet fully populated on a pallet of misc tooling I bought when they were closing down the tool room at a place I was working at. I would never have spent the money to buy it and fill it with bits, BUT now that I have it I would never want to be without it. 
When a compartment gets empty I buy a standard package of bits. Depending on size it could be anywhere from 20 to 2 bits in a package. The bigger the size the fewer bits per package. But a package is almost always cheaper than getting bits one at a time as needed, which also means that when you break a bit you are done working for the day or longer till you can get a replacement.


----------



## Brento (Apr 17, 2022)

Flyinfool said:


> As for the Vevor that you are looking at, You are a hobbyist You will not be going into it 20+ times every day. What would wear out in 6 months in a working shop will likely last a hobbyist the rest of their life.
> 
> I am just a hobbyist, I have the Huot that does Fractional, letter and number plus has a big bottom drawer for oddball bits or those bigger than 1/2. Most of the compartments are well populated with spares. I have one of the 115 piece organizers at each end of the shop and as I kill a bit I keep the 2 organizers full. I just am not good enough to sharpen bits much under 1/4".
> 
> ...


Yup agreed. I have a 115 set that i use for everything and i have 1 spare box for each set. I do currently need to fill the letters up but i have means for the spares atleast.


----------



## NCjeeper (Apr 17, 2022)

I love the Huot cabinets. Since I have multiples of bits and tooling, they work out great. I store drill bits, end mills, reamers, and taps in them. For my MT drills I just have a dedicated drawer in one of my HF boxes.


----------



## Brento (Apr 17, 2022)

One day id like to have 2 of the endmill drawers to separate carbide for hss and separate flutes of each size. Plus i would like to do a tap drawer.


----------



## Batmanacw (Apr 21, 2022)

Fits in just fine!


----------



## tq60 (Apr 21, 2022)

We pick up drill bits at estate sales, often find a box of assorted, just another hobby guy with stuff stored in what is handy.

Drill indexes as well.

Never found the huot stuff so this year noticed they were on sale, bought the 3 pack of drill organizers, then since we had an abundance of taps and there was a sale, bought 2 more for taps.

Get them all and instructions state to ot stack 3 high.

They seem bigger in photos...

So we grabbed a radio rack, some additional drawers that were in the way and some casters and made our storage rack.

Still have indexes in other places.

Special brackets hold units in center and very long screw strap clamps hold them together.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Sent from my SM-G781V using Tapatalk


----------



## Brento (Apr 21, 2022)

I want one for taps as well. Endmills would be nice but id like two for them. Alwyas want to separate hss from the carbide


----------



## mmcmdl (May 18, 2022)

Brento said:


> I want one for taps as well. Endmills would be nice but id like two for them. Alwyas want to separate hss from the carbide


I got a box delivered yesterday that will hold the organizer Brent !


----------



## mmcmdl (May 18, 2022)

Organizer if Brent wants it still . I told him $30 + cheap shipping . Finally get it off the bedroom floor .


----------



## Brento (May 18, 2022)

Im gonna have drills for days


----------

